# New driving licence point system



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

EFFECTIVE JUNE 1st

Are you aware that on 1st June the new law on driving license with points system comes into force in Portugal. 

Drivers will be allocated 12 points decreasing if the driver commits serious offenses and road crimes.

In serious offences, offenders will lose 2 points and, in very severe, 4 points, while in road crimes they lose six points

Novo regime de carta de condução por pontos

The system is similar to the one that runs in France and Spain


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

ANSR

There is a list of FAQs on this link.

Make sure you read #44 & #45


----------

